# My DIY Speaker stands :)



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

Well after lots of swearing they are finally done  what do you guys think?
































































Sam.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Not bad at all, what speakers are they?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Eeek at the green walls!!


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

They be Warfedale Diamond 10.1's


It looks very bright in those photos due to flash! its much mellower in real life lol, also its only on one wall. the others are much lighter


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

that looks really good! Did you just glue the panels down, or are they screwed/other method as well? Got an idea to do my own one for a PS3, so that little hands can't get to it!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Isnt it best to put speaker stands on spikes?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Depends how much vibration the speakers cause. I have my surrounds and front speakers on rubber grommets to isolate them, the sub is on a slab of granite with rubber feet. You would be amazed how much difference some stone will make to a sub.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

They look good (not sure on the colour though, sorry )

As an audiophile myself my main question is "do they sound any better?"


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

robj20 said:


> Depends how much vibration the speakers cause. I have my surrounds and front speakers on rubber grommets to isolate them, the sub is on a slab of granite with rubber feet. You would be amazed how much difference some stone will make to a sub.


Granite is very good stuff.

I have some under my speaker stands and also under my pre-amp.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i love the fact you made them yourself very cool!

nice setup there mate  i had the 9.1 speakers but sold them before crimbo.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

They look nice. 

I have my Apollo AZ's filled with shot and on spikes, makes a big difference.


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

They are isolated with small wooden spikes

They sound VERY good, much better than anything i could have baught for the price of materials ( nothing ) 

They are all glued together with PU glue and were supported with clamps while it cured 

After much delibaration i think they will be getting painted piano black anyway 

Sam.

Ps. Thank you guys


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Excellent job! Agree that black will look better. I expect they are pretty stiff. I built my speakers but bought the stands.


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Your kitchen is gonna sound great!!!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

you could have had my old Atacama stands for free, well stands free but the postage would need to be covered as they weigh a ton !


----------



## VVT (Jul 14, 2009)

Niiiiice axe! :devil:


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

where do you get the rubber grommets? am about to se up my Jamo surround sound speakers and the front two are going to be standing not wall mounted


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I got mine from work, there used to mount our recording equipment into cars and buses, like mini shock absorbers.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

Hats off for making them yourself, colour not my choice but thats ok 


I'm quite excited as I've pre-ordered my surround amp to go with my set up, collect it Friday from Richer Sounds. I have some lovely sounding B & W VM1's that I have not heared for 18 months since swapping the TV 


Blueray films should be even better come Friday. Will post a pic once set up


----------

